# FIRST PICS OF MY 95 ZENKI!



## reaxion (Jan 27, 2005)

Washed her for the first time since I got her...just wanted to show her off. 


















































































240sExxxxy. Im going to go kouki, just a matter of time/money. Much like anything else.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looks like you have a solid base to start on

looking nice :thumbup:


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

how is it 240 zenki?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

my freind has those same exact wheels on his integra.......your car looks good :thumbup:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Ksilvia8 said:


> how is it 240 zenki?




do a search on zenki and kouki...theyre japan models


----------



## reaxion (Jan 27, 2005)

the wheels had centercaps on them that said "ROTA" lol.


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> do a search on zenki and kouki...theyre japan models


i kno what zenki and kouki are, i was asking how his car was anyway shape or form a japan model since hes calling his car a 95 zenki


----------



## reaxion (Jan 27, 2005)

Ksilvia8 said:


> i kno what zenki and kouki are, i was asking how his car was anyway shape or form a japan model since hes calling his car a 95 zenki



correct me if Im wrong....zenki is 95-96 and kouki is 97-98.


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

reaxion said:


> correct me if Im wrong....zenki is 95-96 and kouki is 97-98.


incorrect, we dont have zenki and kouki 240sx models in america.


----------



## reaxion (Jan 27, 2005)

Ksilvia8 said:


> incorrect, we dont have zenki and kouki 240sx models in america.


I stand corrected. :thumbup:


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

holy crap! IL plates. i didn't think anybody on here was from IL. come down a vist me and we'll race out KA motors. :thumbup:


----------



## reaxion (Jan 27, 2005)

mzanubis said:


> holy crap! IL plates. i didn't think anybody on here was from IL. come down a vist me and we'll race out KA motors. :thumbup:


from your profile, I take it your from skokie, lol. since everyone I know calls it a crappy town.


----------

